# Home antler mounts



## mrd (Feb 21, 2006)

I posted this question on the traditional bow hunting forum and it was suggested that I post here (I'd actually never scrolled down this far) I cut the skull cap of of a buck that I shot last fall and did not remove the hide. I now have a kit but would like to remove the hide and hair before I put the leather over the skull since it is more than a little musty. Any suggestions for the best way to do this?


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

I use a Dremel Tool and a small sanding disc if the hide is rock hard already.It will take the hide right off.If the hair is on as well, I cut the hair off first with a small scalpel blade, then sand off the hard hide.Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

Just did a bunch from years past (10 yrs old). Just get a big pot of boiling water and boil for 20 min +/-. Take out and put hide off with pliers. If it all doesn't come off, boil again and scrape more off. Not hard at all, just time consuming.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 20, 2006)

I dont want to hijack this thread, but I have the same issue I think. I had the antlers cut off (part of the skull still attached with hair). Let it sit in water (usually warm) and peeled the skin/hair off, but still have fleshy pieces on it. Starting to stink up the back room, and its tough to get the remaining pieces of flesh off. Is there any type of solution that would help disolve the flesh? Should I put salt in the water? (might that help?)


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Rehydrate overnight in cold water - the bacteria won't start as fast.

Cut from the sides up to the anlter burrs. I use a screwdriver to peel the hide away from the burrs - much safer if you slip.

From there, it should be a task of peeling away the remainder. If some parts aren't dry, wet them and let it set for awhile.

Hydrated meat should cut away with a knife.


----------

